# 1941 Dayton Champion...new find!!!!



## Antney (Sep 19, 2012)

Bought a collection of 7 bikes this week and this one was in the corner in pieces...I'd like some info on this bike particularly about the tank, are the holes in the front for cooling or something? Looks like the entire bike was painted blue but I don't see any other color underneath it??? The other thing is what is the tag on the chainguard for? Is it a license tag?? I have the horn and tailight parts as well as a chain oiler that was on it. Appears to have a 2 speed rear hub?? Any info would be great help....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2012)

Now, here a case where my newly arrived issues of Classic Bicycle News has already paid off.
 I just learned five minutes ago that the Dayton line of Huffman built bikes never made a model called Champion.
 Their big tank model was called Mainliner.
 Thanks, CBN. You truly do learn something new every day. It pays to subscribe to the Classic Bicycle News.
 Oh! and by the way, Awesome find Antney! I love your bike!


----------



## npence (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks to me it is a 1941 Dixie flyer built by Huffman sold though western auto store. Missing some stuff but a fairly complete bike.


----------



## Antney (Sep 19, 2012)

does anyone know what the tag on the chain guard is??


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like a BIG SCORE!!!!! And when all the huffman boys thought these big tanks were rare, POW! Another one. HAHA!! Just stirring the pot on the "rare" Huffmans and "rare" Schwinns that seem to keep popping up? Hmm... havn't seen any Speedline Airflows barn finds pop up on here?  Like the country song says, Thank god i'm a Shelby boy. HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2012)

npence said:


> Looks to me it is a 1941 Dixie flyer built by Huffman sold though western auto store. Missing some stuff but a fairly complete bike.




bikes sold through Western Auto were badged Western Flyer, Dixie Flyer was it's own badge. these bikes were badged with a stamped aluminum sticker type thing in the oval indentation on the side of the tank. this one could have been badged anything, without those foil tags it's impossible to know what this one is.
You're right Slick, it's great to see another of these come out of the wood work, the world needs more big Huffmans! it's too bad no one wanted the Shelbys back in the day, it makes them hard to find today.


----------



## elginkid (Sep 25, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe the holes in the tank are to allow the horn to be audible.  (Although on some of those horns, muffling the sound would be a blessing for everyone around)

Wes


----------



## Antney (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Wes, that's what I thought they were for, they are perfectly uniform on both side and look factory done, thanks for the info. Anyone know what the tag on the tank is for?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow great score, very jealous.


----------



## bike (Sep 26, 2012)

*Horn and tag*

I have never seen a factory drilled (or othewise) 41 tank- this may be a good one to show a new variation- where are pat scott (huffman reascue) and mr Huffman?

A close up of the tab would help but I have seen similar tags that were bike licenses, put on bikes by local police stations (tax...)


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 26, 2012)

My 41 big tank does not have these holes...either this is a non lit 40 (but frame is 41) or a 41 tank with holes made for a particular retailer or added by some boy's daddy.
Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 26, 2012)

Monark's 5 bar had the horn holes. The holes were not always perfect or aligned, they look like an after thought, but they were factory made.


----------



## bike (Sep 26, 2012)

*Big tank*



scrubbinrims said:


> My 41 big tank does not have these holes...either this is a non lit 40 (but frame is 41) or a 41 tank with holes made for a particular retailer or added by some boy's daddy.
> Chris




As far as I know only 41 has the place for the "nametag" badge or whatever + slightly different bead on side


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 27, 2012)

bike said:


> I have never seen a factory drilled (or othewise) 41 tank- this may be a good one to show a new variation- where are pat scott (huffman reascue) and mr Huffman?
> 
> A close up of the tab would help but I have seen similar tags that were bike licenses, put on bikes by local police stations (tax...)




I'm with you on this, I've never heard of one of these being drilled.
I always say that I'm not an expert, I'm a fanatic. a fanatic, while loving the bikes, makes no claim to being an expert. that said, over the years I have downloaded and saved all the photos that come up on the net, and I've never seen one with these holes.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 27, 2012)

*ugly blue bike*

...........you reeaaaaaaaaaally don't want that thing do you?

embarassing to own actually.

..........just go ahead and box it right up...

I'll send ya some coin out for your trouble.


----------



## Antney (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for your offer...could you please provide the box that I may send it to you in exchange for your coins.:o There seems to be no end to the offers on this bike. I have a trip to Vegas coming up in December. Maybe I should run it by the Pawn Stars...then they could call in an expert to tell me what I already know. Or maybe I might offer it up for sale before I go for some extra MAD money?? I'm sure many of you can understand my dilemna here...I may NEVER come across something like this again, especially out here?? As a collector this is the stuff I dream about, of course I would come across it 2 weeks after losing my job..which creates the other obvious problems...$$$$. I may also be tempted by a trade for something equally desireable??


----------



## slick (Sep 27, 2012)

Antney, since you mentioned Pawn Stars i had to post this. HAHA!!!


----------



## Antney (Sep 27, 2012)

Love it!!............


----------



## dxtom (Dec 12, 2013)

*1941 Huffman champion.*

I just found and bought, my first pre war complete Huffman champion. I was a Schwinn guy.
    A couple quick fixes and the snow melts here in ohio. I'm rolling. 

                                                                                             dxtom


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2013)

dxtom said:


> I just found and bought, my first pre war complete Huffman champion. I was a Schwinn guy.
> A couple quick fixes and the snow melts here in ohio. I'm rolling.
> 
> dxtom




Do you have some pics of the bike? I'd like to see it. V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am interested if you would like to sell it? LMK


----------

